# Hello I am new to the forum. I have set up a 23 litres (6 US gallons) bowfront fish



## dexterford (May 26, 2012)

Hello

I am new to the forum.
I have set up a 23 litres (6 US gallons) bowfront fish tank for my male betta. I have a problem with the filter. I have a small internal filter which is rated at 210 l/h. Will it be enough for my tank? I also have another bigger internal filter which is rated at 400 l/h but the reason that I did not put that filter, I think there will be too much water current for my Betta. Am I right?

Also the small filter does have a mechanical foam filter only. I have some active carbon and some bio wheels in seperate socks, shall I put them in my aquarium or not?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I don't think 210l\h is to little. In fact i think thats way to much. Your filter really only needs to filter all the aquarium water twice in one hour. At least thats what I heard, correct me if I'm wrong guys. Just try it out and see if the current is to strong. If it is put some cloth around the intake tube.


----------



## dexterford (May 26, 2012)

I am going to post a photo of my tank. See what you think.


----------



## dexterford (May 26, 2012)

Here is my tank.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

Y U NO WORK LINK? just joking, the link doesn't work


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

210 lph is just fine..about 50-55 gph in a 6 gallon tank...normal turnover rates should be about 10x..or 10 times per hour..since you have a low bioload the smaller filter will be good.


----------

